# Carroll co, GA Hungry Boy!



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

*







*




















*More About Faulkner*

*This nice male German Shepherd was picked up as a stray in Carroll County (GA) on February 3. Faulkner is his shelter name. He's a large dog - although he's obviously not had enough to eat while he was stray. We estimate he's about 3 years old.
Faulkner was given a dhlpp shot at the shelter.*

The address for the new shelter is: 251 Automation Drive.  You can contact them by phone at: 770-834-8150 or 770-836-2896.
*
*The adoption hours are Tuesday through Saturday 10:00-7:00. (closed at 1:00-2:00 for lunch). Sunday noon till 4:00. They are closed on Mondays. Adoption fee is $20. 
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->
Carroll County Animal Shelter no longer keeps animals in the adoption area indefinitely. There is a new policy of rotating out dogs and cats that aren’t adopted if space is needed for new animals.
<!--[if !supportEmptyParas]--> <!--[endif]-->

Faulkner is up-to-date with routine shots.


----------

